# tuttavia però offre molti benefici



## maxine1

E' possibile scrivere due congiunzioni avversative insieme?  Tipo: ".......tuttavia pero'......"


----------



## violadaprile

"ma però" è una *ridondanza*.
Ossia una figura retorica. Ossia un accorgimento di stile che serve per sottolineare fortemente qualcosa.
Di solito gli insegnanti lo sconsigliano, perché tutte le figure retoriche sono di difficile uso, facilmente si scade in uno stile non gradevole.


----------



## maxine1

Esatto, sul "ma pero'" sono convinta che non si dovrebbe mai usare.
Il problema e' che "tuttavia pero'" l'ho vista utilizzata in alcune riviste ed ora me la ritrovo davanti per una traduzione.....a me non piace come stile, ma e' corretto dal punto di vista grammatico?


----------



## violadaprile

Se stai facendo una traduzione, secondo il mio pensiero, devi attenerti all'autore. Poi però non so, senti anche gli altri.
(Secondo me non è un errore, soprattutto se c'è distanza tra una congiunzione e l'altra. E' soltanto brutto  )


----------



## Paulfromitaly

maxine1 said:


> Esatto, sul "ma pero'" sono convinta che non si dovrebbe mai usare.
> Il problema e' che "tuttavia pero'" l'ho vista utilizzata in alcune riviste ed ora me la ritrovo davanti per una traduzione.....a me non piace come stile, ma e' corretto dal punto di vista grammatico?



Dacci un esempio per favore.


----------



## maxine1

Paulfromitaly said:


> Dacci un esempio per favore.


Questa e' la frase precisa: Avere un testamento non e' obbligatorio;  tuttavia pero' offre molti benefici.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Secondo me, scritto così, è un esempio di cattivo italiano. O scrivi tuttavia o però, non entrambi.


----------



## Akire72

PAUL, FORSE è MEGLIO CHE EDITI IL TUO POST... Non dico nulla...   
"Tuttavia però" è orrendo! Se la frase non ti torna ritmicamente puoi dire. "Tuttavia averne uno offre molti benefici."


----------



## maxine1

Ecco finalmente!
Sono del vostro stesso parere (Paul e Akire, ed anche Viola lo ha percepito).
Purtroppo mi trovo nella posizione di esaminatrice ed oltre a dire che "suona veramente male" devo sostenere questo punto dal lato della grammatica.  
Non so se effettivamente ci sia una regola che proibisce l'uso di questi due congiuntivi insieme.
Che sia un esempio di cattivo Italiano e' chiaro a chiunque legge la frase......ma come spiegarlo in modo coerente?


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti 

Preferirei "Avere un testamento non e' obbligatorio, _ma _offre molti vantaggi".


----------



## Akire72

Diciamo che mettere due congiunzioni in una stessa frase è ridondante, inoltre non puoi congiungere una congiunzione a un'altra congiunzione. Sennò ce le mettiamo tutte e buonanotte!


----------



## maxine1

Gia'! Non puoi congiungere una congiunzione ad un'altra.  Punto e basta!
Grazie a tutti siete stati di grande aiuto!
Dalle mie parti e' ora che mi metto "sotto le pezze".....'notte!


----------



## longplay

Non escluderei al 100% l' uso del "però tuttavia" se il tuttavia viene interpretato come enfatico o, in qualche modo, come "avverbiale", nel senso di "continuando a pensarci
direi che....". Però, appunto, attendo l' opinione di chi può argomentare meglio di me il "pro" e/o il "contro"..... Ciao..
aggiunta : dopo una rapida consultazione della "Crusca", concludo che il "ma però" sarebbe ammesso come "ma bensì" (mi pare). "Però tuttavia" ,invece, sarebbe del tutto
vietato. Tutto sulla base di "precedenti" illustri. Crollano certezze e aumentano i dubbi : mi sembrava che il "relativismo" fosse stato condannato senza appello , a favore
del "pragmatismo della condivisione" , ma evidentemente c'è ancora qualche speranza (per il "relativismo" che io apprezzo). La "lingua" qualche volta corrisponde a un "é",
ma talaltra a un "potrebbe essere" o "divenire". Mi sento in crisi.... .


----------



## violadaprile

maxine1 said:


> Ecco finalmente!
> Sono del vostro stesso parere (Paul e Akire, ed anche Viola lo ha percepito).
> Purtroppo mi trovo nella posizione di esaminatrice ed oltre a dire che "suona veramente male" devo sostenere questo punto dal lato della grammatica.
> Non so se effettivamente ci sia una regola che proibisce l'uso di questi due congiuntivi insieme.
> Che sia un esempio di cattivo Italiano e' chiaro a chiunque legge la frase......ma come spiegarlo in modo coerente?


In due modi:
1) dici come fanno tutti i professori, salvo poi venire sbugiardati, che è un errore e lo cassi con buona pace di tutti, che tanto crederanno a te
2) spieghi cos'è un pleonasmo, ossia che si tratta di un'arma impropria pericolosissima, e che solo pochi grandissimi, come ad esempio Manzoni, sono in grado di usarlo senza sterminare intere popolazioni di ascoltatori...
Dipende dalla tua convinzione, in questo caso può essere vincente e aiutarti a mentire o ad affrontare la fossa dei leoni 
Buona fortuna!


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Oppure, barando un po', dire al candidato che è stato tratto in inganno dalla possibilità di usare ogni elemento linguistico "metalinguisticamente", cioè—in parole povere, per farne oggetto di discorso. Fornire un esempio del tipo " Tuttavia, _però,_ in questo contesto, renderebbe la frase più agile". 
E sperare in Dio.

Saluti.

GS


----------



## violadaprile

Giusto Giorgio, geniale come sempre 
Se "tuttavia" è soggetto, la frase è perfetta!


----------



## longplay

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Oppure, barando un po', dire al candidato che è stato tratto in inganno dalla possibilità di usare ogni elemento linguistico "metalinguisticamente", cioè—in parole povere, per farne oggetto di discorso. Fornire un esempio del tipo " Tuttavia, _però,_ in questo contesto, renderebbe la frase più agile".
> E sperare in Dio.
> 
> Saluti.
> 
> GS



Non sarebbe meglio "però, un "tuttavia" renderebbe...." Per chi legge e non sa il contesto...Ciao!


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Long.

Mi pareva che si stesse parlando della possibilità di scrivere/pronunciare le due avversative una accanto all'altra (senza soluzione di continuità e quindi senza l'intervento d'elementi terzi) e di giustificarlo. No?

Cari saluti.

GS


----------



## longplay

Allora: Non sarebbe meglio "però (un/il -omesso o sottinteso) tuttavia renderebbe...." . Non so , è una  lingua anche "abusata", l' italiano, poveretto ! Salutissimi !

PS Tu stesso hai detto che stavi "barando un po' "... tra scrivere e pronunciare la frase, suppongo.


----------



## violadaprile

Caro Longplay,
io credo che sia le mie risposte che quella di Giorgio fossero battute, quella di Giorgio particolarmente arguta. E acuta.
Se cambi la frase (che comunque non è quello che il post richiedeva) la battuta va persa.
Saluti a te.


----------



## Nunou

maxine1 said:


> Questa e' la frase precisa: Avere un testamento non e' obbligatorio;  tuttavia pero' offre molti benefici.



Non si potrebbe risolvere così?
Avere un testamento però non è obbligatorio, tuttavia, (averlo) offre molti benefici.
Secondo me il tutto dipende da cosa c'è scritto prima di questa frase, fatto sta che i due termini insieme proprio non mi piacciono, per enfatizzare userei eventualmente "moltissimi" invece di _molti_ benefici. Non chiedetemi il perché, io vado sempre a orecchio e naso....e qualcosa o mi _suona_ o mi _puzza_!!  

Buona serata a tutti!


----------



## longplay

violadaprile said:


> Caro Longplay,
> io credo che sia le mie risposte che quella di Giorgio fossero battute, quella di Giorgio particolarmente arguta. E acuta.
> Se cambi la frase (che comunque non è quello che il post richiedeva) la battuta va persa.
> Saluti a te.


Nessuno ha affermato il contrario (o dovrei dire "opposto": in matematica fa una certa differenza.... BATTUTACCIA). Grazie, comunque.


----------

